# help with pricing please!



## larry3020 (Oct 13, 2012)

So I have a 64' JD 3020 gas 2wd hours unknown with a bucket and brushhog . It's the better tranny , not powershift.

For sale near me is a JD 2940 80 hp diesel with bucket and cab 4wd. Unknow year . Looks exactly like my 3020 from the pics , my brushhog might fit.

Thier asking 8500 which seems cheap. I'm thinking I could get 5k for mine . 

I'm no pro....opinions? What do I look for in options?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Check out tractorhouse.com They have tractors for sale all over the country and most models too. It shouldl give you some insight


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Post a pic of your 3020, is it gas or diesel? I'd think it would bring 5 if its in good shape, if its diesel It'll probably sell pretty quickly, I don't know a thing about the 2940, the 3020 was pretty tuff tho I think


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Really that 3020 may b the better tractor


----------

